# Vote for your favoriteee. s13/s14/s15



## chrislis (Jun 27, 2005)

im curious as to the answers herrre.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

S13. Cheap and easy.


----------



## kane2g (Jan 18, 2005)

chrislis said:


> im curious as to the answers herrre.


S13 has 
Pignose coupe
Pignose fastback
regular coupe
regular fastback
regular vert.
Than there is the whole sil-eighty/onevia thing......


----------



## chrislis (Jun 27, 2005)

yeah i realized that after i posted this, hah. my step dad has the s13 coupe i have a 98 kouki. then i realized that the s13 has every other option around. fuckers just keep the s13 general then.


----------



## zlover (Jul 26, 2005)

i never really liked the two redesigns to the body. honestly that is what swayed my decision. i figure get the one i think looks the best, then just make it rape everything on the road later


----------



## kane2g (Jan 18, 2005)

zlover said:


> i never really liked the two redesigns to the body. honestly that is what swayed my decision. i figure get the one i think looks the best, then just make it rape everything on the road later


But there is no option for Betley GT


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

sry guys gonna go with the S14 kouki.. just cant beat those "after i rape your family ima kill you slowly" eyes


----------



## chrislis (Jun 27, 2005)

[High-Octane] said:


> sry guys gonna go with the S14 kouki.. just cant beat those "after i rape your family ima kill you slowly" eyes


fuckin right. kouki > world.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

chrislis said:


> fuckin right. kouki > world.


lol but man has the zenki really started 2 grow on me...
have you ever seen a nice clean zenki at night and think... DAMN that car is so JDM!!!!
2 me it really is liek i saw one the other nite rolling with 2 s13's and they were all bad as hell... but i see the nice white zenki with a super clean body kit and im like omg i just realized that the zenki is so much more JDM for sum reason...


----------



## chrislis (Jun 27, 2005)

no never thought that hahah/


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

chrislis said:


> no never thought that hahah/


its ok im crazy neways :crazy: :crazy: :crazy:


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

It doesn't matter if you can't afford any S14 like me.  
I bought the first 240 in the paper in my town. I was 16.


----------



## chrislis (Jun 27, 2005)

bridrive55 said:


> It doesn't matter if you can't afford any S14 like me.
> I bought the first 240 in the paper in my town. I was 16.


sweet. i bought mine this past november after my first car got wrecked.havent seen an s1 kouki in CT yet, have seen zenki though, a few. the s13's are everywhere i notice, CT loves the s13.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

chrislis said:


> sweet. i bought mine this past november after my first car got wrecked.havent seen an s1 kouki in CT yet, have seen zenki though, a few. the s13's are everywhere i notice, CT loves the s13.


yea man.. there are a few zenki's here 2 but if only seen like 2 kouki's and thats only b/c one wuz at my skool but it was stock. Doesnt matter now b/c im gonna be the only mother there with an S14!!!!


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

S14 zenki. it has that JDM look to it.


----------



## chrislis (Jun 27, 2005)

hah, i actually saw the dude tonight with the zenki tonight when i was hanging out with my friends. too bad he's a total fucking lunatic.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Lunatic with a nice whip.


----------



## chrislis (Jun 27, 2005)

yes, but he's so obnoxious it's rediculous. he's like, YO I GOT A NICE NEW BLUE INTERIOR BULB FROM MY BUDDY WHO PUT IT IN IT LOOKS REAL NICE! and then he goes WANT ME TO GET YOU ONE? hahh.

we kept talking and he goes, OH I NEED THE GROUND EFFECTS YOU HAVE, and i was like "yo they're stock" and he's like WELL IT LOOKS LIKE A BODYKIT. 

the dude is out of his mind. everyone knows the stock kouki sideskirts are not similar to a bodykit in any way shape or form. maybe if my car was lowered? ahah.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

What are you talking about? The blue lights add 10-15 hp.


----------



## chrislis (Jun 27, 2005)

i could have sworn that was the green ones, though.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

Nismo240 said:


> S14 zenki. it has that JDM look to it.


see i knew i wuznt crazy!!!!!


----------



## UchinaHinga (Aug 1, 2005)

Just a point to ponder, 
But I would think either the 13 or 15 would be more "JDM" ,because the never sold the 13 Silvia with Kakume or projector headlights,or even the S15 Stateside. I do like both 14's released,but on that criteria, I would have to vote for the13


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

UchinaHinga said:


> Just a point to ponder,
> But I would think either the 13 or 15 would be more "JDM" ,because the never sold the 13 Silvia with Kakume or projector headlights,or even the S15 Stateside. I do like both 14's released,but on that criteria, I would have to vote for the13


well your thinking on actual trends and facts and thats 2 ahead of me.. i just think it looks jdm'ish for sum reason...
ur 2 scientific ur hurting my head
and besides ur in japan what freakin idea do you have what is real jdm style!!!!!!   
hey dude since you do live in japan and all..
i was wondering... i might go over there sometime in my life as like a family vacation or something and i was wondering would it be cheaper 2 buy stuff for cars over there liek silvia headlights than it is here??? like dont u guys treat is as just ur stuff liek oem replacement lol
also if i brang a big ol chevy v8 could i sell it like you guys do 2 us with the RB26dett???? lol


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

www.bidders.co.jp


----------



## UchinaHinga (Aug 1, 2005)

Yea, you can pick stuff out of a junkyard for pretty resonable prices. The only thing I can tell you is to bring a BIG suitcase,because you might not be able to control yourself when you see how much stuff is floating around for pretty cheap. As for the V8,dont bother,they like USDM stuff but go for the smaller motors most time( cheaper to maintain). That and if this is a family vacation,bring alot of exuses for the wife for reasons that you have oil leaking from your bags,hehe


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

I've spent a lot of time in Japan and I never actually found a junkyard (or crushyard, whatever). I did pick up a 180SX tail garnish for practically free at a car shop though. But then I swapped in a KA24DET, so now I want the 240 one back.....


----------



## UchinaHinga (Aug 1, 2005)

You just gota know where to look.They keep 'em hidden for a reason.Once you find them though is when the fun starts.Last week I found a crashed 180 ( rear end smash). JIC coilovers 40.00, Hks Manifold 60.00, Kakume headlights 30.00.. They are out there,just gota find them


----------



## chrislis (Jun 27, 2005)

find me a ka24det with an intercooler and intercooler piping, and send me the piping, i'll pay for shipping, ready go!


----------



## UchinaHinga (Aug 1, 2005)

i'll get you an SR, but nobody here plays with those(KA24DET).you might as well just go in for the 20 foot container. Get me a shopping list. I will get your 20 foot to Cali for 5300.00. Filling it up is all up to how much you can afford. I can get just about anything you need.If you are serious,let me know


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

lol wife my ass im only 17 but iv been trying 2 convince my mom 2 take us there on a vacation... 2 expensive 4 us though but lately shes really been thinking about it for a while...
do you guys like american dollars??? 
lol i wouldnt bee suprised with the way bush has our economy that ud treat it like rotten meat.


----------



## chrislis (Jun 27, 2005)

no im not serious.


----------



## UchinaHinga (Aug 1, 2005)

Well seeing as I am an American,I do like dollars. I like any money as long as its not rubles.I have just been here for the last 10 years.If you can get to Okinawa in the summer it is well worth the money you pay.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

i still think the S15 is the best looking one of em all!


----------

